

The Amazon Tablet - wicknicks
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/08/the-amazon-tablet.html

======
codex
tl;dr: VC plans to buy Amazon tablets for his family because he is inpressed
by a third-party Photoshop job that prominently features Barnes and Noble.

